# critique 2yr old aqha filly



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

somehow your photos did not come through.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

oh..thts weird cause theyre showing up for me..
here are the img codes:

4 months ago:
http://i44.tinypic.com/ioqj42.jpg

last weekend:
http://i42.tinypic.com/2up91nb.jpg


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

oh..thts weird cause theyre showing up for me..
here are links:

4 months ago:
http://i44.tinypic.com/ioqj42.jpg

last weekend:
http://i42.tinypic.com/2up91nb.jpg


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

oops! sorry posted twice!


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

She's nice! I'm no confo expert, but she looks good to me. How's she bred?


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I know diddley about halter QHs (I dont even know is she is a halter horse-I just see that she's being shown in those classes) but I think she's gorgeous. I love her sturdy bone and nice big feet. Nicely angled and laid back shoulder. She is a bit long through the loin. 

And of course her color is stunning, both the plain buckskin and the dappled Limited Edition. Congratulations


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Weezilla said:


> I know *diddley* about halter QHs


Jeesh... I saw that and went... What's she talking about my horse for!!! 
My mistake 

Anyway, really nice horse. I really like her colour. I just see some sickle hocks. Other than that she looks gorgeous to me


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Love her turnout and she looks very well cared for. Pretty color too.

She is sickle hocked, light in bone, her hocks are smallish and she seems a little tied in at the knee. Her shoulder is on the steep side and the point of shoulder is set a bit too low. Her neck ties nicely into withers that tie nicely into her back. Her coupling is a tad long and point of croup a bit far back with the croup a little on the steep side.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you everyone for your comments they are much appreciated! i really enjoy learning about conformation!
on the top her sire is JLTYellasiwannabe by Mr Yella Fella and Designs on You
on the bottom she has Kid Deluxe(by Kid Clu) and Te Ann Impressive (Te N Te)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Shes coming along nicely! I'm no conformation expert, but the only thing I can *really* see is that shes a bit camped under with her back legs. However, given her dam and sire (both being halter bred) it just kinda goes with it. A lot of AQHA halter horses I've seen are a bit camped under.

I'd like to see more of her.


----------

